# Winged Hive Tyrant conversion



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

This Hive Tyrant started life as a Warrior. I've got a few of them from the Old Tyrinid Attack boxed game. Any way I'm putting together a small Tyrinid force and needed some HQ so I thought I'd have a go at converting the old guy to a Winged Hive tyrant. Winged because the Warrior model is a little small but I thought that a Winged Tyrant would be smaller as he has to fly. Also I'm not too keen on the old Warrior as he is a bit goofy looking and needed some toughing up.








What I've done is modify the head and added a tail. The Rending claws were the ones that come in the new Warrior box and look a bit cooler than the old ones. I needed to sculpt a set of wings and the old Warriors came with two bone swords. So I got two pairs and glued them together. Then I added a bit of green stuff for the wing membranes and then two shaped sord pieces to act as the sycthing tallons or spurs on the wings. This maintains the Three pairs of limbs that most Tyrinids have and still show two CCW.

C&C welcome.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I bumped this because it is well done and i cannot figure why no-one commented. Good work, any more photos for a profile so we can really see what he is like?


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the bump but I've been away for a while, a little supprised myself. I know that the old Warriors are not everyones cup of tea but I thought that the mods had fixed up a lot of the issues. Yes he's a little on the small side but he flys! and is still bigger than a Brood lord. I've got a Carnifex arriving in the mail which has been converted to a Tyrant. From the picture I was sent I think this means that hes been posed to stand more upright. Will proably use/convert it back to a Carnifex and continue to use this guy as a winged Tyrant at least untill I get arround to buying a real one. Converting this guy was a lot of fun and is definitly my most adventurous mod thus far. Possibly as he was just sitting in my cuboard and I felt I had nothing to loose.
- I'll see if I can post a side profile picture tonight.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

As promised here is the side view of the Tyrant. Was going to use my normal file host but they seem to be having some issues at the moment so I uploaded it to HO.








- And thanks to The Sullen One for the rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

No i have looked at it the only thing i would change it the position of the wing claw. I rekon it should point forward rather than down like the claws on bats and the like.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

My thought on the wing claws are that this claw can be moved independantly of the wing, like a finger on a hand. Thats why it's pointing down, althoug now that you have mentioned it slightly more froward, with the wings raised up a bit more could be more dramatic. Not to mention give him the impression of more height. He sure needs it. If the claw was more like a long nail with no independant movment from the wing I would agree that it should point forward.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like the guy, Very nifty, he definitely looks the style of nasty alien beasties, I especially like the "Wet flesh" effect.

I do think the first picture didn't do all the details justice, but the second one really shows him off. Nice work guy.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the dragonish affect on this guy. Very cool. you might consider putting him on some kind of raised base (rocks maybe) to emphasize the flight (i suspect putting it on a flying base would look wrong). also might be worth the effort to add a thin GS layer on the tail and add scales. hard to tell from the one side pic tho


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

@buckthefly - The wet skin effect is just a gloss varnish. I apply it to all my Tyrinids in areas that I think should look wetish.
@enieffac - A raised base sounds like a good idea. I did a scuplt a while back of an Avatar, which ended up too small. My son suggested the same thing. Strange how I had forgot this good advice. Also It's funny that before you mentioned it I hadn't thought of putting scales on the tail. COnsidering the rest of the model is covered with scales it seems natural that the tail should be too.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Seems OK  I like the oldish look the model gives.

However, if you want a real nice Flyrant, short of buying the Forgeworld one, is to get the new(to be...) Venomthrope/Toxothrope and bung some wings on it, that`d look stunning....


----------

